# Jotta cloud service



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I know I'm not the only one who likes to snag additional cloud storage when they can.
Also there's the ability to get up to 100gb free with referrals.

http://www.jottacloud.com/signup?referer=42399FA8ABB090E5942F95E344695074

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

